# sheds



## crazy john (Jul 20, 2011)

it has been my experiance that most friends with houses have sheds or garages and if they arent useing them will be more than happy to let you stay for a while rent free. i had the best sumer of my life lastyear living in a shed in my friends yard.


----------



## viking (Jul 20, 2011)

I met a guy who had a treehouse he let me stay in for a few nights many years ago. It was awesome.


----------



## hutchie (Jul 20, 2011)

I had someone let me use their hayloft one summer. Some of my best memories come from there. Well, my daughter was conceived there. I had built a full kitchen, set up runnin water, food stamps, sectional couch, internet, cable tv... it was more cush than some places I've paid for.


----------



## hutchie (Jul 20, 2011)

Wild part is my ex before that was living in a mini-barn and it was fully decked out too. Its all about creativity, ambition and what you have to work with. If you have someone who loves you enough to give you space/privacy and freedom you have a true friend.


----------



## crazy john (Jul 20, 2011)

hell yeah, these are awesome examples!! i used candle power and sticky baterypowered lights and and extension cord for a radio. the hose was running water for me. i fit was a little bigger i might have taken some time to fix it up a bit better. and hutchie, your 100% right with that one man.


----------



## plagueship (Jul 20, 2011)

i have two smallish barns behind my house...


----------



## crazy john (Jul 20, 2011)

there ya go, the posibilities are endless!


----------



## planet caravan (Aug 6, 2011)

fucking home depot and lowes sheds are unlocked. good for a night or two and they got the big house ones too.


----------



## crazy john (Aug 10, 2011)

planet caravan said:


> fucking home depot and lowes sheds are unlocked. good for a night or two and they got the big house ones too.


word! hell yeah ive seen those with the lofts inside hahaha. i would love one of those. i wouldent even be embarassed to bring a ladyfriend back to one hahah


----------

